# Iron Wolfe Squat Bar



## SFGiants (Dec 3, 2013)

This bar is by far the best competition squat bar I have ever been under the team picked one up last week and I used it tonight and just was blown away.

It is a heavy bar weighing 65lbs and the knurl is second to none.

I love the thickness of the bar and the mark in the middle of the bar to make setting up much easier.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

I've only gotten to squat with the arctic wolfe once.  It was a true privilege.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

I also love the Texas squat bar.  I am trying for a pretty nice bar collection.  Some collect cars...others, bars.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 3, 2013)

joliver said:


> I also love the Texas squat bar.  I am trying for a pretty nice bar collection.  Some collect cars...others, bars.



Been using Texas for years.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 3, 2013)

That's a $1072 dollar barbell, damn I think my gym would never buy one.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 3, 2013)

I just got a new Texas. Only got to use it once before I left home


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> This bar is by far the best competition squat bar I have ever been under the team picked one up last week and I used it tonight and just was blown away.
> 
> It is a heavy bar weighing 65lbs and the knurl is second to none.
> 
> I love the thickness of the bar and the mark in the middle of the bar to make setting up much easier.



That bitch will make you bleed thru a multi ply suit. Best bar in the game.

A friend of mine runs a gym and has the squat bench and deadlift bar. Lucky bastards.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 4, 2013)

For a while I took mine to the gym with me, but I started building my home gym. I need a monolift. Then it will be complete. Only drawback is my PL friends eat me out of house and home as is...I won't be able to get anyone to leave.  But that is better than dealing with commercial gym bullshit. 

Lunk alarm my ass. I worked out at a planet fitness once. That alarm went off...then I did.


----------



## Milo (Dec 30, 2015)

Just found one of these in the back corner of my gym. Thing is untouched. Shit is huge. And the knurling could grate a block of cheese.
Really love our Texas squat bar but might have to give this one a try as well.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 30, 2015)

I posted this when I start started using the bar and now after about a year I prefer the Texas bar.


----------



## rexwal (Apr 7, 2020)

I feel a thicker bar makes it harder to bench and deadlift. Squatting is fine with a thicker bar.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> This bar is by far the best competition squat bar I have ever been under the team picked one up last week and I used it tonight and just was blown away.
> 
> It is a heavy bar weighing 65lbs and the knurl is second to none.
> 
> I love the thickness of the bar and the mark in the middle of the bar to make setting up much easier.



I never had the pleasure to train with an Iron Wolfe or a Mastadon.  I have my TSB and I do love it.  It feels "oh so good" on the back.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

rexwal said:


> I feel a thicker bar makes it harder to bench and deadlift. Squatting is fine with a thicker bar.



That would be the case when pulling b/c there would be little to no bend with a thicker bar which is why it's used in squatting.  You don't want a bar on your back fluttering like a butterfly b/c you risk injury.  You want the stiffest bar possible so when you dive bomb there is a greater transfer and not a ton of bar whip.

Now, I prefer benching with a fatter bar to hit other areas to and you'll find you can squeeze the shit out of a reg. bar when you switch back.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 7, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> That would be the case when pulling b/c there would be little to no bend with a thicker bar which is why it's used in squatting.  You don't want a bar on your back fluttering like a butterfly b/c you risk injury.  You want the stiffest bar possible so when you dive bomb there is a greater transfer and not a ton of bar whip.
> 
> Now, I prefer benching with a fatter bar to hit other areas to and you'll find you can squeeze the shit out of a reg. bar when you switch back.



On the Iron Wolfe Bar, is it made to do higher reps for squats, such as Tom Platz Style?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 7, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> On the Iron Wolfe Bar, is it made to do higher reps for squats, such as Tom Platz Style?



No. it's for the more larger back powerlifters for max effort and competition.

I personally didn't care for it as it's a larger diameter bar that can be very difficult for most to stabilize on their back, it's rolled on me a lot so I went back to the Texas bar.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 7, 2020)

rexwal said:


> I feel a thicker bar makes it harder to bench and deadlift. Squatting is fine with a thicker bar.



It's a squat bar!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 7, 2020)

For guy that bench a lot of weight and need multiple spotters I had bought the Bulldog Bench Bar for them, used it myself as a raw lifter once I stopped lifting in gear.

Amazing bench bar!


----------



## tinymk (Apr 7, 2020)

My fed the USPA/ IPL use the 55lb TSB, so that is what I practice with.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

tinymk said:


> My fed the USPA/ IPL use the 55lb TSB, so that is what I practice with.



That's what my old fed used... Texas everything.  Texas DL bar for pulling, TSB for squatting, and TPB for benching.  My favorite DL bar was the okie DL bar.  That bar was whippy as hell.  It was like a wet noodle, lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 7, 2020)

Only 2 people I saw that bar worth the shit for was Thad Coleman (the powerlifter) and Donnie Thompson (Donnie brought his own to every meet he did, everyone else fought with it from rolling because the diameter was too big.

That was a bar we regretted buying!


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 7, 2020)

All this talk about bars is really turning me on.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

I need to go to the gym. 

I would settle for a 1.5 inch black iron pipe with 12 inch flanges welded on the ends.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> All this talk about bars is really turning me on.



There's no better feeling than a squat bar on your back.  That aggressive knurling digging/ cutting into your skin.  Chalk in the air, on your hands, and rubbed onto your back to get set when you step up onto the platform.  

It's truly the one place you lose and find yourself at the same time...


----------

